# The Trio's Thread



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok, well since my computer is being SO slow, I'm starting a new post or I wont be able to upload these photos.

Unfortunately, the boys are lazy and not that interesting to photograph.:disgust: So here's Zoey first. :bunnydance:















































This picture is just proof of how far she's come. She was letting me pet her all over and not running away.  




















Oh, and Zoey's nose!





Now onto the boys!

*Mocha:*



















































*Spice:*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 12, 2005)

Well I couldn't get the boys out of theirhutches today (they just wanted to sleep) so I only got pictures ofZoey from today. I might get some more of the boys tonight.






You can see her white belly and the black stripe that goes right across it in the next 2 pictures.






_(Look at that tongue!)_






This is probably the best picture as far as her color goes.


----------



## KatyG (Nov 12, 2005)

I love the photo of zoey's nose. It is so cute.I'm hoping to get some good photos of my rabbits to put up soon. My snowball likes posing but nora is the same asyour boys and not too keen on photography.


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 12, 2005)

Great pics, they are all 3 beautiful! What a lucky bunny mom!


----------



## nose_twitch (Nov 12, 2005)

Very sweet and healthy-looking bunnies!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 12, 2005)

I love taking pictures (as you can probablytell:embarrassed. I'm very blessed with 3 beautiful, healthy, andhappy bunnies. Warning to all, they're MINE!:brat:


----------



## loplover (Nov 12, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


>


That is just too cute!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 13, 2005)

Too cute. I just loved the one with Zoey cleaning her self and the tougue. Really cute buns. :love:


----------



## jyrenze (Nov 13, 2005)

Aww, absolutely adorable !


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 20, 2005)

Well today was so nice and sunny that I decidedto take Christmas pictures of all 3. The only problem is that is'sabove freezing and the grass is still partially green so it looks likeSeptember.:? So I improvised and used a deep green sheet asthe backdrop. Hope you enjoy!

*Spice:*

_He does NOT look thrilled in the first 2 pictures._ :lol: 































*Mocha:*





















_"I can already taste the Christmas treats... mmm!_





*Zoey:*

_I got more of her because the others tried to jump off the table soI had to put them away. On top of that, the boys didn't fit in thebasket._ :shock:







































































_"What the heck are you doing to me?..."_


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2005)

You are set for Christmas cards. 

Zoey looks so much at home posing for the pictures.

Can I borrow your props to pose Pebbles?I'm looking for new things to put on her head.:dude:

Rainbows!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 20, 2005)

She was completely calm for those pictures, Iwas scared the tinsel might scare her but it didn't.:dunno:Ontop of that, it was windy so I had to keep the wind from blowing thesheet but it worked out ok. I'm proud of her!

She tried to eat the pine cone, lol.

And I think the bell thing is bigger than Pebbles.onder:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 20, 2005)

Your X-mas pics are so cute. Absolutely beautiful bun-buns!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 20, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> And I think the bell thing is bigger than Pebbles.onder:


Really? As long as it stays on.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 20, 2005)

LOL! Well Zoey is 3.31 lbs and the bell is the same size as her, lol.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 20, 2005)

Beautiful Photos!!!!

Pam


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 20, 2005)

Aww, MBB - all three look so cute on yourpics. Mocha looked absolutely stunning outside in the sun andZoey looks so cute and smooshable. Oh, and this one of Spicehad me cracking up. Good thing rabbits can't talk,huh?-






:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 21, 2005)

Wonderful pics, MBB. There are certainly some excellent Xmas cards there!

Jan


----------



## doodle (Nov 21, 2005)

I love all of your bunnies! Zoey is my fave...I love those harley buns. She's gorgeous. 

The Christmas pics are really good!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 21, 2005)

Beautiful bunnies and great pictures !!!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 21, 2005)

I love all of the pics but this is precious.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 21, 2005)

:laugh: Look at this baby!!








Why don't you tell us what you REALLY feel,Mocha-Mon?!



Zoey was made for her picture to be taken. She's such a beautiful girl. 






And Spicers really didn't want to be bothered at all.Couldn't tell that at all by the expressions on his face. 






Great job on the pictures, MBB! I have to get going on taking pictures of my babies for a Xmas card.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 21, 2005)

I love that picture of Mocha. I'm going to print it off and hang it on my wall. He's so funny.

The pictures really show off their colors, especially Mocha's. He's got such unique and beautiful coloring.:love:

I'm going to hope for an overcast day so that I can take some more but without the shadows!

Zoey is awesome to take pictures of, she's so photogenic and cooperative!

And, well, Spice is Spice! He's pretty laid back and calm. He was sortof sleeping when I got him out of his cage, lol. Those pictures of himshow why I think he has some Flemish in his history. Or some othergiant breed, maybe Giant Chinchilla?


----------



## proxima centauri (Nov 21, 2005)

Where do you live again?

Let me mark your address down


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! You should put this in the "Mad Bunny Pictures" thread. Them are some mad bunny ears...

_____________
Nadia


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 21, 2005)

I.. uh.. live on the moon! Ya that's it...:brat:

Those are not mad bunny ears. I guess it takes too much energy forMocha to put his ears up so he rarely does.:dunno:If you look at oldphotos, most of the time he only has either one up or neither, it'sfunny.

Here's some more... ok I went crazy with the Christmas thing!

Here's some more... ok I went crazy with the Christmas thing! But there are some ones without props.






























































_
"Would you stop with the tinsel, lady!"_






_"I had to say something..."_















_"Mommy's little present."_


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

MBB those pictures are the apitamy of cutness  I love "Mommy's Little Preasent"


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 21, 2005)

Beautiful Pics! they would make perfect Christmas cards.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 21, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> MBB those pictures are the apitamy of cutness  I love"Mommy's Little Preasent"


Thanks, I took a page out of Pet_Bunny's book. 

Actually some of the reason I took these was because my Grandpa is inpallative care and this is probably his last Christmas here with us. SoI wanted to add some Christmas cheer with some Christmas bunny picturessince he loves my bunnies so much.


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 21, 2005)

Awww, lookit the sweet buns =) Still giving you a run for your money eh MBB? 



Man so many posts to catch up on! How will I ever find the time! 

Serves me right for going MIA =p


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 22, 2005)

MBB, those are the cutest pictures.

I need to take a Xmas photo of our Buttercup to use as our Xmas card.

Where do you live so I can come and Bunnynap? LOL

Soooska


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 22, 2005)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Where do you live so I can come and Bunnynap? LOL
> 
> Soooska


Hands off, I wont be nice about this one! They're all mine and I don't share well.:brat:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, well last night I put Zoey and Mochatogether for the first time and it went awesome. A few minor scufflesthat I had to separate because I was scared Zoey might get hurt becauseshe is less than half of Mocha's size. She would run to me, put herfront paws on my lap and stay there (felt safe?) but the problem wasthat Mocha would not back off, he would continually bite her butt so Ihad to push him off of her since she would not move from my lap.

Mocha was awesome though, when I first put him down, he went to groomZoey! Then he got mad because she wouldn't groom him back. A few timesthat started Mocha biting her but a few times when Mocha figured outshe was not going to groom him, he just turned away.

Only once did Mocha try to bite her when she was not near his butt. Itseems like he did not want her near his butt at all. There was nomounting no big fights, so it all went relatively well. Zoey hungaround Mocha until he tried biting her at which time she'd run to me.

So here's some pictures. Sorry about the red eye, I don't have a program on here to fix that.


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 25, 2005)

Awww, look at the furrow in Zoey's brow! I think she's saying "Mommy, I'm not so sure about this!".

Congrats on the successful meeting.

As for red eye, you can download picasa. It's free from Google and isvery good at removing red eye and all sorts of other stuff.


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 25, 2005)

Sounds like a pretty good first meeting all in all. Very promising!!

____________
Nadia


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 25, 2005)

LOL, that mark on Zoey's head is a molt line.

And I dohave a program on my computer for red eye but mycomputer is out of commission so I've been on my parents computer. Ican't download anything onto here.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 25, 2005)

So cute together! Congrats on a successful bonding session.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 25, 2005)

Here's video proof of how much Zoey has improvedover the last 3 weeks. She was very timid when I got her and avoidedcoming within 4 feet of me but this video I took tonight just makes myheart melt.

(Notice the partially green grass? I can hardly believe it's the end of November in Canada and we still have some green grass!)

http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=D68594DD-8A22-4A2F-9CA4-9EB57155362C


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 25, 2005)

MBB- That's so exciting Zoey and Mocha spentsome time together. and the vid was very cute. Isn't it amazing whenanimals learn to trust and love you?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 26, 2005)

I love how Zoey is playing 'Chase the Feet'. It shows that she is overcoming her shyness and starting to trust you.

Great to hear that the bonding session went so well. Typical male though, expecting a lady to return the grooming 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thats great with Zoey! She looks like she's come on loads. I love all the christmas pictures, especially the bow picture! :rofl:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm a photoaholic... so here's some more pictures of all 3. 

I'll post the video links as soon as they finish optimizing. The videos show you how much the boys love me.  

*Mocha:*






















*Spice:*


























*Zoey:*









































That little twirp is a jumper, I had to add 10" of coroplast to the topof the wire divider in the runs because she could get all the way totop of the fence and she was scaring me! So I fixed that and thenyesterday I was petting Spice while he was in his hutch and I hearnails on plywood. I turn around to see Zoey on top of theplywood!:shock2: She had gotten half over the top and wasstuck!

The look on her face was priceless, it definitely said "help!" but boythat scared me. I've never had issues with bunnies getting loose exceptMocha as a baby used to get out all the time and scale plywood whichthankfully stopped after 12 weeks.

So instead of laying the plywood so it was only 3' tall, I had to turnit the other way so now it's a 4' gate but she still tries to jump it!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 26, 2005)

Almost forgot one!

This is Spice's nest that he was building:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 26, 2005)

Now for the videos.

*Zoey's video:*

http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=C85FE642-67B3-472E-9663-0C6A6B1B5994


*Mocha's video:*

http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=6AFFFAFA-93B9-471E-9D35-118E53649A61


And last but not least...

*Spice's video:*

http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=1332A0D5-8322-49DD-939D-D2E1A7FDD24F


----------



## m.e. (Nov 26, 2005)

:love:

What sweethearts! I just want to kiss those little noses:kiss:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 26, 2005)

They are all complete sweet hearts. Zoey may not be right now, but she will be! I love my boys.:love:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 26, 2005)

Such gorgeous bunnies! Little Zoey has such a precious face - I wish I could give her a big kiss through the monitor.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 27, 2005)

Those videos were great! You can really see howmuch the boys love you by how they were coming over for ear scratchesand Zoey was hilarious trying to jump over the fence.:laugh:

P.s I love Spice's nest by the way.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 27, 2005)

More great pics, and I love the videos. Your Trio get more adorable every time 

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 27, 2005)

Yup, they difinitely love me and I love themjust as much. They are big suck ups! I can hardly believe that Spice isthe same rabbit I brought home 2 and a half years ago as a wild 4 monthold rabbit (he hadn't been handled at all and was afraid of people).

I wish I could have had a video playing when I first went into the runwith Mocha, he was so happy to see me that as I came closer, he did ahalf binky (head toss) and ran to me. And last night when I went to putSpice away, he was playing his usual game, when I come over to thefence, he runs away binkying or half binkying because he knows I'mcoming to put him away. It's really funny because sooner or later hejust can't stay away and comes running back to me.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ya know those cards they have out called, TheDog and the dog's head is 2x the size of their bodies? Thatwhat Zoey's avatar looks like, "The Rabbit". :rofl:

It's adorable! :highfive:

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 30, 2005)

I know Carolyn, it's funny. I love that picture so much. It's adorable and shows the personality that's slowly emerging.


[align=center]********************************************[/align]
I was so happy about what just happened that I had to share! I wentoutside to add hot water to their bowls (I just add hot water if it'snot completely frozen to warm it up).

Let me explain one thing first. Whenever I go out to feed, she jumps upon top of her insulated wood box and sits there. A few times she wouldnot come down to eat even though she knew I had food so I didn't feedher because she had progressed to the point where she had come to mefor food so I was trying to encourage that. It's not like I wasstarving her, she had pellets and hay all the time. It only took 2 daysof no veggies for her to learn she would not get any veggies if shedidn't come to me.

Well now she gets so excited when I come out at nights because sheknows it's meal time (I stick to a routine so she knows). Well normallyshe'd jump off the box on the other side of the cage and then runaround the cage to me. Well today when I fed, she didn't, she jumpedright off on the side I was closest to which was a shocker in the firstplace.

I just went out to give her water and she did it again, she jumped downon the side closest to me. She knew I didn't have food but she came forSCRATCHES! :bunnydance: She let me scratch her behind the ears anddidn't run away, she even nudged me with her nose. She's like Spice,she loves to have from the top of her nose to the top of her headscratched.

To top it off, I then closed her door and went to give Mocha someattention before I went in and Zoey came running to the divider! So Iopened her little dorr and put my hand there to see if she would comeup, and she did!  So I sat there and scratched both her and Mocha.

I swear, she was watching and learning from Mocha because he LOVES attention. Do you think it's possible?

I'm so happy! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 30, 2005)

:shock: I'm sending Trimspa and a treadmill AirExpress!!!

Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 30, 2005)

Laura thethree of them are justbeautiful :inlove:!

Vickie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 30, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> :shock: I'm sendingTrimspa and a treadmill AirExpress!!!
> 
> Raspberry




:shock:Are you calling my baby boy FAT?! I'll have you know he's just fluffy!

I'm not even kidding! He is slightly above what I found to be his idealweight which I do for winter but the rest of it is all fur! He gets somuch and it stands straight out like a rex's coat instead of layingflat.

I can't believe you called my fluffy boy fat! :X

[align=center]*********************************************************[/align]
DaisyNBuster,

Thanks, lol. I'm so lucky to have 3 awesome bunnies that are so cute!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 30, 2005)

I _love_ the way Mocha's standing in this picture. 






:shock2: That's some Nest that Spice made!!!! 

That thing could hold an Eagle.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 30, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > :shock: I'm sendingTrimspa and a treadmill AirExpress!!!
> ...




I tried to tell my husband I was fluffy,but it didn't work sowell...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 30, 2005)

Hang on...Zoey will probably be the biggest mushof them all. Those two little boys sure are Momma'sBoys. They obviously adore having you around them.They're all so precious. :inlove:

Loved the videos. Thanks MBB. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 30, 2005)

Carolyn,

I love that picture ofMocha's stance, too. I don't know what it is but I love it.

And yup, Spice made a big nest. I think he was planning on hiding in it all winter. :disgust:

I love those videos, you get such a better idea of how friendly theyare and their personalities. And I'm hoping for Zoey to be a mush, butthey're all mushes! LOL.

*****************************************

RaspberrySwirl,

He_is_ fluffy! :X:brat:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 30, 2005)

i'm soo glad Zoey is coming around for someaffection from you. all your time and patience is being well rewarded.(she loves her momma)






and this pic is my fav. Mocha's coat looks great and who could resist those ears?

:inlove:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 30, 2005)

He has become a lot more spotted since then.Everytime he sheds, he starts to look like a broken instead of a solidbecause his new fur is so dark. I had hoped he wouldn't be shedding sobad for pictures with Santa but I guess that's the price you pay forpictures having to fall right in prime shedding season. At least withSpice you can't see the shedding so much unless it's a close up of him.

I used to think he was a lot more brown than grey but ever since I havehad Zoey (who's orange) he definitely looks more grey. He's got onemessed up color but I sure love it!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 30, 2005)

All three are just sooo gorgeous, you are onelucky bunny momma. i love the vids, just watched them. the boys look socuddley, and Zoey's jump was way cool.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 2, 2005)

Here is a few pictures from a few weeks ago that I forgot to post. It shows how much _my_ Zoey loves me!












This is my favorite, it makes me laugh everytime:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 2, 2005)

What a DOLL!!! 






I am SO in love!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 3, 2005)

I just noticed this tonight when I picked her upfor some cuddles. I had her on her back and I noticed that on theunderside of her tail, she has a black stripe going across, it's socute.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 3, 2005)

LOL, i can just imagine her saying in that last picture "Mummy! I can't get through this hole!":laugh:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 3, 2005)

Mommy, please come play with me!! What a sweet little angel.:love:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 3, 2005)

Well the Mocha and Zoey got out to run for thefirst time since it got really cold because first off, the lack ofdaylight that I am home for are limited during the week so I reallycan't let them out since I only let them out when it's warmer, notwindy, and the sun is shining. They really enjoyed it. I tried to catchMocha bunkying but everything I stopped the video, that's when he'dbinky. So no binkies, lol.

I promise to get some of Spice tomorrow when I let him out as long asweather permits but now I'm frozen, I was outside for 2 hours, lol. Itook over 120 pictures but I wont post them all. 

*Mocha:*































This one is just a close up of Mocha's coat, I think it's neat:





*Zoey:*


























_"Would you get that thing out of my face?!"_





_"I said get that out of my face!"_





_"Dear Santa, for Christmas I want mommy's camera to break..."_










_"Would you put that down and play with me *please*?"





"If you don't put that thing down, I'll bite you!"













_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi MBB

What beautiful bunnies you have.

Where do you live that you have all that snow? It must reallyput you in the Christmas spirit.

It'sjust very windy &amp; cold in the TO area.

Soooska


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 3, 2005)

It was not that cold in Toronto today, it was snowing and no wind. Beautiful weather to go for walks.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2005)

When I was out this afternoon it was very cold &amp; windy.

Soooska


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 3, 2005)

Well it was cold when I took those, it was about-17*C (2*F) or -18*C (0*F) but with the sun it was nice out. You thinkthat's a lot of snow? :?That is nothing, we just have verylittle snow so far.

Thanks for the comments, gotta love my bunnies!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 4, 2005)

I thought I'd be smart today and take picturesof all 3 together. Well, bad idea! I thought if I put them all on aglass table covered with snow, that they would ignore each otherbecause they would be slipping everywhere... I was wrong. It was almosta disaster, lol! The bunnies were biting each other, Zoey was runningaway, lol.

But I did manage to get these 2 that sort of worked, lmao.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 4, 2005)

:shock2: Oh My God, MBB, these pictures aregorgeous! You really should enter them in a photo contest. Good rabbitpictures are hard to come by, but you certainly have it going on withtheir beauty and your gift with the camera. The setting is beautiful. 

Having all 3 together was a nice thought, and now you've done it, youdon't ever have to do that again. I was shocked to see the pictures ofthe three together, and then read your post. I've thought about itmyself, but it's chaos. It was nice to get one shot of The Familythough - whether they like it or not. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 4, 2005)

I just wanted one photo of all 3 just so I couldput it up on my wall and be able to see all 3 together for once. It'sdefinitely not something you should do alone. I did it with my brothershelp and I really oculd have used another person's help. Poor Zoey, shewas getting picked on! Basically i just let Zoey run around the tableand held onto the boys so they couldn't hurt her.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 4, 2005)

I wondered how much help you had. Thanks for sharing that.



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 4, 2005)

_What _gift with the camera? LOL.

Here's Spice, as promised!































Snowball with ears or Spice's imitation of a snowball? :lol: 










_"What's up doc?"_










Spice tormenting the neighbors dog, lol.





_"I was *not* tormenting the dog!"_


----------



## kgarver (Dec 4, 2005)

they all have so much character and personality. you can really see it in the photos.  They are 3 cuties for sure!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh my! Look at that perfectly innocent, 'I didn't do nothing'expression on his face . Spicers looks wonderful in his winter coat.Again, great pics - even if the three together did give you the runaround 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 4, 2005)

I just love the expression on Spice's face in the pic. Allyour pictures are awesome. Such beautiful bunnies.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 4, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


>


Notice the complete look of disgust on Spice's face? He is saying, "ew, get me away from this thing," without a doubt! :laugh:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 5, 2005)

>



This has to be one of the most adorable bunny pics I've ever seen...!


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 5, 2005)

*


*


>



And this one too!! 

Your bunnies are just gorgeous....:inlove:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks. I'm a suck for those lopped ears and chubby cheeks. She's my baby but I still love my boys!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 10, 2005)

i never get tired of looking at these 3! :bunnydance: (or any bunny for that matter lol)


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

MBB, They all look amazing. I love yourboys. They have such awesome personalities. Zoey, well she definitelystole my heart too. 

:kiss:Mocha, Spice and Zoey

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

Well good.. but are you sick of pictures yet? Because (tee hee hee) I took a lot more today.:embarrassed:

Maybe I'll with hold from posting them so I don't bore anyone. 

I wish I would have gotten a picture of Zoey but I wasn't fast enoughto get it. She sqeezed her head through a 2" by 2" square in the wire.I didn't think she could do that, it's the same thing Eli used to do.

But the twirp almost jumped the fence today! I have had to re-bunnyproof my runs because she is twice as tricky as the others! I use theplywood as a door the tall way (4' instead of 3') and I added about 10"of coroplast to the top of the wire divider but today she almost got tothe top of that coroplast!:foreheadsmack:To make things worse, Mochawas in the run next to her so she gave me a good scare!


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

:nonono:No witholding pics young lady. That's not playing fair.

Little Zoey definitely keeps you on your toes.

It is amazing how high they can jump isn't it.:shock:Mine still surprise me sometimes. 

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I've never had small rabbits until now. Mocha and Spice are twice her size and those fences keep them in!

Zoey is just living up to her nickname... Trouble On Training Wheels.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

:rofl:Trouble On Training Whells,I love it.

:waiting:I'm not seeing any new pics. I'm not getting any younger ya know.

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I took over 100 pictures... I have to sort through and resize them. :embarrassed:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 10, 2005)

Tina you make me laugh.

I love your responses, and i do agree more PICTURES.

I'm going to clean the snow outside so I hope when I come back in, your pictures have been posted.

Soooska


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

A hundred pics you say...:jumpforjoy:.Ok I'll give you let'ss saw an hour to post some pics. You're young youcan do it.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Tina you make me laugh.
> 
> I love your responses, and i do agree more PICTURES.
> 
> ...


Ummm, Soooska, can we get pics of your punkins, PLEEAASSSSEE???

I'm glad you got a chuckle. You just have to know how to talk to these young whippersnappers is all.

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I edited some, but I'm still debating on with holding them so you don;t get sick of my bunnies.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

:tantrum:Stop being so mean.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 10, 2005)

omg how adorable!! i especially love the praying one :love:!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

:laugh:Ok, ok!

*Spice:*

_"That's nice but *please* scratch my nose!"_






_"Oooh, wait a minute, that feels sooo good!"_






_Super Bunny!_































*Mocha:*






_Notice the two differentcolors on his neck._


























_Sorry about the quality of this picture. I was in the other run andthought he looked cute so I had to take it from far away._
















*Zoey:*

_



_


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

:faint:

They all look incredible. I can't even pic a favorite picture.I would pick one scroll down pic a new fave and did that with all ofthem. 

I am so adding Zoey to my list. Spice and Mocha are already on it.

Awesome job.:blueribbon:

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone can photgraph them and get great photos. They're so cute and photogenic. I got off easy, LOL.

But hands off my bunnies! Especially my baby girl!:gun:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 10, 2005)

OMG they are adorable. How much does Spice weigh?

You can put the rest up now, I counted only 27 you said 100. LOL

Soooska


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes your babies are stunning but you have a good eye too. With the two you have amazing pictures.

I hope you don't mind but I added a few as my screen saver.Since you are being stingy and won't let the trio come visit me I canmoon over their pics.

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

I only edited 27 because I tend to take a ton ofpictures but some are almost identical or some don't work out for whatever reason, lol.

Spice and Mocha both weigh about 7.3 lbs while Zoey only weighs 3.35 lbs.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 10, 2005)

:gun:Tina is going to have to fight meover Zoey. That has to be the most precious little face I'veever seen!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

Precious face? I call Zoey Grump Face since shealways has a grumpy face. But hten again, I think all Hollands have apermanent grumpy face. onder:

And no one but me can have Zoey! I'm workin hard with her to make sureshe's my baby and no one else's so hands off or I'll sick Mocha on yall!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 10, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> Precious face? I call Zoey Grump Face since she always has agrumpy face. But hten again, I think all Hollands have a permanentgrumpy face. onder:
> 
> And no one but me can have Zoey! I'm workin hard with her to make sureshe's my baby and no one else's so hands off or I'll sick Mocha on yall!




 Hey!  

The _only_ times that Hollands put on that grumpy face is afterit's well deserved. They let you have one or two sweet, angelic,Gorgeous pictures and then it's: 

:gun: Back off, Paparazzi! :gun:

* * * * *

I hate looking at this thread. It just reminds me of how far away my babies are from me. :sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

:laugh:Hey, I think her grumpy face is the cutest!

And honestly, I'm thankful you're so far away from _my_ babies.But on a side note, your babies are not far away at all! They're rightthere in Tucker Town. Of course, if you're implying that they aren'tyours, then Fauna can come live in her rightful home...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 10, 2005)

Beautiful Pictures MyBunnyBoys.

Maybe I can borrow them to do a photo-shoot? :rollseyes:

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 10, 2005)

EXcuuuusse You!!

I would _Never_ imply what you're suggesting. :X

--- FURTHERMORE, MS. Chicky...

Okay, I'll say it! 

I feel sorry for Zoey. :tears2:

She is willing to pose so nicely, but you just don't know when to stop, do you? :nonono:

Hence, along comes her Grumpy Face. :X 

Who can blame her????? :dunno:


-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh ya, poor Zoey! She's so neglected!:rollseyes:

You know as well asI do that she's spoiled rotten and sheloves the camera! She sees the thing and I swear she poses for it!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 10, 2005)

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> Beautiful Pictures MyBunnyBoys.
> 
> Maybe I can borrow them to do a photo-shoot??? :rollseyes:
> 
> Rainbows!?





I hear Eli's still available. Contact MBB's for his breeders address.

He'd make any amateur look like a National Geographic Professional Photographer.

He's right in your area too!




-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 10, 2005)

MyBunnyBoys wrote:


> Oh ya, poor Zoey! She's so neglected!:rollseyes:
> 
> You know as well as?I do that she's spoiled rotten and she loves the camera! She sees the thing and I swear she poses for it!




Darn right she poses...but not for the camera, for You.

It obvious that she loves you through her body language. You'll get tothat closeness stage. She's warming up to you in a big Way.

You're spending a lot of time with her, and it shows, My Friend. Onceshe gives you all of her heart, there will be no turning back for her.Trust takes time with Holland Does, but once achieved, they remainLoyal and Loving. 



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 10, 2005)

Actually Carolyn, last I heard, he was adopted out. I wish I knew how is he right now. I miss the little guy.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm already pretty in tune with Zoey. I canpredict what she's about to do fairly accurately. It's how I got a fewpicutres today. The only problem is that the camera is slow and so myreaction time and the camera speed mean a miss a lot of good shots.

_"It's not that much taller than me..."






"3.. 2.. 1... Take Off!"





"I'm not listening!"





And now for the pretty poses!

"Which is my better side... this side..."





"... or this side?"





"Or neither?"





"What'cha doin' down here mom?!"





Chomp chomp chomp.



_


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 11, 2005)

Almost forgot!

Do you see a simularity Carolyn?











See, Fauna _belongs_ here with me!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 12, 2005)

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:I love the look on her face in this picture.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 12, 2005)

That little one right there is turning into little miss attitude! That picture shows her EXACTLY.

I went out to see her and she got so mad that I opened the door thatshe ran around thumping at me! I didn't scare her. She knew I was thereand was completely content on top of her box until I opened her door.:disgust:

On the bright side, I though I should make sure she's still a she andshe definitely is! I mean, I could tell that before just based on howthe boys reacted to her in comparison to Eli.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 12, 2005)

i miss Elitoo. i hope he hasa good home. i really wanted him to live at my house but i couldn'tafford the flight etc..


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 18, 2005)

More pictures anyone? I'm addicted to takingpictures of Zoey and I'm sure I'll appreciate it in a year or two whenshe's no longer a baby.
























































I had to give her an apple chip to make her sit still for this one. :lol: 





_"Only a little higher!"_




















_"That smells good..."





"Yum yum!"





"Do NOT make me beg!"





"I'm still not begging!"



_

_"I absolutely will not beg for a treat!"





"Fine, be that way, I don't need a treat anyways!"








_

You all know what bunny proofing looks like, but this is Zoey proofing:















She's smaller than my shoe.






































































She was dead center of this picture when I pressed the button...










And my favorite "funny" one...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 18, 2005)

Your Zoey is the cutest. Very nice pictures. 

What kind of camera do you have? Our pictures always come outblurry, of course it could be the person taking the pictures (husband)LOL.

Soooska


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 18, 2005)

Are you using the camera indoors without flash?That's what happens when we use this one indoors without the flash, Ireally hate this camera to be honest, even on a cloudy day where it'sstill brightI have to use flash and I hate that. I didn'twant this camera when we looked into it, I actually wanted the Kodakone but my dad bought the FujiFilm FinePix A340.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 18, 2005)

That's what the HUSBAND is doing, he said whenhe uses the flash the Bunnies get red eye. We will have totry to take some with the flash to seehow the pictures turnout.

Thanks 

Soooska


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 18, 2005)

If you have a flash setting for either slow or aflash that reduces red eye, do not use those ones. They are too slowand the pictures will still come out blurry.


----------



## petkeeper (Dec 18, 2005)

Beautiful Buns. You take awesome pictures!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks, but she doesn't make taking pictureshard. Anyone could take a good photo of something so cute! The hardestpart is having enough time to adjust the camera before she takes offagain. :disgust:That and the angle of the sun at this time ofyear is horrible!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 19, 2005)

Zoey is sucha pretty girl, I love her ears!:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 19, 2005)

I love the uppy ear piture, she's so funny andthat one was priceless. She'll always be a lop though, her ears were upas far as they could go, lol.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh MBB, :inlove:

One picture is cuter than the next. 

Look at that dirty look she gave you. I didn'tthink she had it in her to shoot you a look like that. 

She's so precious!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 19, 2005)

:disgust:You call her precious after seeing the dirty look she gave me?!

I cant pick a favorite out of those pictures but if the uppy ears onewould have been closer (I was too far away), it probably would have,I've never seen her put her ears that much up.

P.S.- I notice that there is no comment on the Fauna look a like picture.. does that mean she can come live with me?!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 19, 2005)

Up until a few minutes ago, I did not even knowthat Mocha could make noises because I have never heard anything fromhim but I heard his first sound today.

Mocha's managed to get a little too chubby (oops :embarrassed and alittle lazy on the cleaning. So I brought him in to clean his feet offand I flipped him over. Up until today, I've never been able to fliphim over and keep him that way either but he stayed while I cleanedhim. Well I heard him oink 3 times.:shock2:I was unsure the first timebut then he did it again and I was sure. I heard Eli oink once butthat's when I fed him and it sounded like a guinea pig oink but Mocha'soink sounded like a pig's oink.

I think I found out Mocha's way of expressing displeasure, LOL.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 19, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> Mocha's managed to get a little toochubby





> Mocha's oink sounded like a pig's oink.


You haven't been calling him fat names, have you? Maybe he heard you call him a piggy and decided to act like one!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 19, 2005)

This one's my fav: 







What a photogenic gal!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 19, 2005)

I've got a lot of action photos with her, lol, she's a little motor bunny.


























She hardly sits still for 15 seconds.

And as for Mocha, no, I call Spice a pig, LOL.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 20, 2005)

I just thought I'd add comparison photos of Zoey.

Zoey then (the breeder took this):






Zoey now (I had to feed her to get her to sit still):


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, she looks like a completely different bunny! :shock2:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 20, 2005)

Part of it could be the lighting. I plan onbringing her inside for a proper one where she has no where to run so Idon't have to bribe her.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 20, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> Almost forgot!
> 
> Do you see a simularity Carolyn?
> 
> ...





:shock2: That's unbelieveable. They're both so perfect!


-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 21, 2005)

Does that mean Fauna can come live here? _*Straightens her halo.*_

I decided I have been taking way too many pictures of Zoey and not nearenough of the boys. Well I only had a very small time frame to takepictures with because as soon as it starts getting dark, I have to useflash and I hate red eye so I don't use it. Anyways, I only got a fewand a few videos to come.





















Here's a couple of shots I took out of the movies I took so you could see them in still.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 21, 2005)

MBB

What great shots. I love the ones of your Bunny running.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## kgarver (Dec 21, 2005)

wow look at Spice go!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok, here's the videos:

Spice's attempt at escaping before he got tired because the ground's still frozen:
http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=CA316B54-3021-4FA5-ABF6-6E5247E567D5

If you watch this one closely, you'll see that Spice doesahead toss and runs away. It's his little game he plays with me EVERYtime I go up to him. It's as if he's saying, "neener neener neener, youcan't catch me!"
http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=7DFA0431-FFD6-4411-B1D3-29C4593BAE7E

And the first video of Spice binkying:
http://video.freevideoblog.com/player.aspx?fileid=1EC6C04A-7112-4C89-B10F-1714A872D020


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 21, 2005)

MBB- i love watching your vids, thanks!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 21, 2005)

MBB

Are your bunnies outdoor bunnies? 

Soooska


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, all 3 live entirely outside. I've brought Mocha and Spice in occasionally but they HATE it inside.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2005)

Great videos and picturesMBB!:bunnydance:I love the binky shots.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 22, 2005)

Great airtime!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks, I love those pictures too. It's hard toget photos of him binkying because he only ever does one or two andthen is all binkied out. He was showing off for everyone.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

:great: Those Video's are precious!

Excellent job getting it caught on film, MBB and Jordiwes! :thanks:

Love the picture! He reminds me of the rabbit in that stupid move, Monty Python's The Holy Grail.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 22, 2005)

I hope to have some of Mocha posted tomorrowevening! Then prepare for lots over Christmas break, I'll have nothingbetter to do (and as if I'm going to spend 2 weeks studying! ).

I weighed Zoey today and she's 3 lbs 10 oz (3.63 lbs) at 5 months and12 days. It looks like the breeder will be right, she will be around 4lbs!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yay Mocha pics!:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 6, 2006)

Bumping this up so maybe I remember to post new pictures in it later today.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> Bumping this up so maybe I remember to post new pictures init later today.


:jumpforjoy:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm just moving all the new bonding pictureshere instead of posting in the other post so I can keep track of wherethey all are. I had the 3rd bonding session today and Icould not have been more thrilled at how well they get on! Tons ofgrooming again from both rabbits, actually, all they did was groomeachother. I plan to movetheir bonding sessionstothe outside run this weekend as long as all keeps going well.

Zoey caught in the act! She's grooming him.















Do not ask me why she insisted on squishing in between my leg and Mocha.




















I thought this picture was amusing.





Could they get any closer? I think not.





Ooooh! Bunny tongue!










Size comparison -- keep in mind, Zoey is a 4.5 lb - 4.75 lb Holland Lop.





And this is the only one I got of Spice today, I guess he was mad at Mocha for fraternizing with the enemy -- AKA Zoey.





But just so he doesn't get left out, these are some from a few weeks ago.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, so I didn't plan to move the bondingoutdoors until the weekend but my bunnies have been evicted from theirindoor bonding area and I don't have anything that I can make atemporary run with. So I tried them outside in the run today and itwent good.

There was some biting and chasing on Mocha's behalf because Zoey wasjust so happy to be out that she would rather run around and binky thangroom Mocha. When I first put them in they just ignored each other andwent off running around the run and exploring. Even the chasing wasminor, all it took was a squirt to Mocha's head and he backed offimmediately. He even groomed Zoey a few times but he got a little roughon her back near her butt and she took off.

The best sign I think was that when the dog came over to investigate,Zoey ran to Mocha as if he'd protect her. They also were comfortable toflop right over and expose their bellies to each other. I think thebiggest issue is going to be over a few choice spots the bunnies liketo sit/lay.

Of course it was the one time I didn't have the camera and could have had the cutest picture of them flopped over.

I'll try to remember my camera tomorrow! Since it went so well, I planto continue bonding them outside in the run for at least 2 weeks. I'mgoing to gradually work up to 6 hours together before I put them intothe hutch for bonding sessions. I hope to have them housed together bythe middle of July.

P.S.- Anyone who's thinking of bonding rabbits, DO NOT plan to do itduring the last month of school. :?I've been so swamped withexams that finding time to bond them is nearly impossible -- lessonlearned.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 8, 2006)

:bunnyheart What loves! Especially Mocha- he wants his attention now, thank you!

Is the run non-neutral territory? It sounds like it's going really well. Congrats!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 8, 2006)

ahahahha, I love this pic!!!





Any plans on bonding Zoey with Spice as well?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 8, 2006)

I've given up on Spice, he's unbondable! Heattacks Zoey for every little thing. He gets on ok with Mocha but Ibelieve that's only because Mocha's been here since before Spice andthey were bonded at one time. I'm still not brave enough to put Mochaand Spice together again and after how agressive I've seen Spice geteven being the same vicinity as Zoey, I'm not risking it! Maybe onceMocha and Zoey are bonded and Zoey calms down and Spice ages some more,I'll try again but that wont be for a while!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 8, 2006)

They've all been in the run but always atdifferent times so I guess that makes it non-neutral, doesn't it? Theyall seem to think they own it.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 11, 2006)

I almost forgot to post these!

This was my second bonding session for Mocha and Zoey in the outside run and it's going so well! The only problem I had was Mocha has one particular spot that is ALL his, he nips Zoey to get her to move but never does anything more than that.

Do not ask my why she insisted on sticking her head between Mocha and the pipe.




















This is my favorite picture!





Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the hutch... Mr. Grump Face :lol: 










Copy-rabbit? (Uppy ears just like Mocha?)





_"Excuse me... but your in *my* spot..."_ This is the only spot he will nip Zoey to get her to move. :disgust:




















Videos anyone?

This one is funny, watch how it's like a chain reaction.
http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e72/mybabybunnies/?action=view&current=videochainreaction.flv

http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e72/mybabybunnies/Bonding/?action=view&current=videos15.flv

http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e72/mybabybunnies/Bonding/?action=view&current=videos8.flv

The roll... in slow motion...


----------



## naturestee (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow are there a lot of binkies on the videos! They look so happy together. :bunnyheart


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 11, 2006)

I've never seen Mocha binky so much in my life. :?I guess he liked her? LOL.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 12, 2006)

MBB, both the pics and videos are wonderful - they seem to be hitting it off so well. I think Mocha really does like her - even if he does look a real grump in that picture.

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Aw, those pics and videos made my day!

Thanks for sharing!

Laura


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok so we built a new portable run today and I set it home once we got it back here. I let Spice test it out for about 15 minutes while I was outside cleaning pans and feeding. So I also grabbed a few photos while he was out, I promise to get more tomorrow, he'll be out all day if it's not too hot in the sun.

First off, a look at the run. It's 4 panels, 8' by 3'6" and all I've done so far is tie the panels together with a shoe lace so I can take them apart as necessary. I'm looking into buying metal chaindog collars from the Dollar Store and fastening them somehow. There's no door but I just untie one side of a panel and move it out enough that I can get in.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 18, 2006)

What the Beatles would look like as rabbits...





_"Repunsel, Repunsel, let down your long hair... er... ears..."



_

_"Hey... where'd she go?!"



_

Zoey-_ "Romeo, oh Romeo, where fore art thou Romeo..."
_Mocha-_ "She did NOT just call me that..."



_

As you can tell, they are slowly beginning to be inseprable. They were out for 3 hours together and Zoey stuck near him almost the whole time.





And who do you think is the King... er, _Queen_, of the castle?


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2006)

What sweethearts! Any plans on moving them to the hutch together, or are you going to wait longer?

And you know, Spice reminds me of Fey a lot, except bigger and with faint markings. Fey's a big momma's girl. Wasn't Spice, too?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 20, 2006)

They are actually fully bonded now. I did 2 bonding sessions in the hutch and they were together for 5 hours both times without a problem. So I took out the divider last night and left them together. I know I probably could have done a few more in their hutch but they along so well I figured I should just keep them together. They are already almost inseprable! I'm still amazed that there was no mounting what so ever, oh well, I'm not complaining.

I can't wait for Zoey to calm down some more, she is very hyper and still a little skittish. Catching her in an 8' hutch is a nightmare. I'm hoping with age that will change (it has with the boys, they are so lazy now).

As for Spice, he is ever so glad to have his mommy back, he is such a mommy's boy which I simply adore about him. :bunnydance:I got pictures of him today but I'm not posting them unless others want to see them, I've been a little photo crazy lately.:embarrassed:


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 20, 2006)

Ummm, hello, let's see them!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 20, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> As for Spice, he is ever so glad to have his mommy back, he is such a mommy's boy which I simply adore about him. :bunnydance:I got pictures of him today but I'm not posting them unless others want to see them, I've been a little photo crazy lately.:embarrassed:


 Of course we want to see Spice pics!!! 

Please....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes MORE pictures. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 20, 2006)

_"This is my toy!"
_





_"You can't catch me!"



_






A very regal looking Spice...










Isn't that nose just oh so kissable?:inlove:





Puppy love?










_"Did you say Raisins?!"_










_"Alright, where are you hiding those treats..."
_


----------



## Pipp (Jun 20, 2006)

:laugh:Not only great pics, but GREAT captions!! Thanks for the post, made my day!! 



sas:biggrinand the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 20, 2006)

I love Spice's little frowny mouth! 

Great pics!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 20, 2006)

It's great that things have turned out so well. Zoey and Mocha are a happy bunny couple and Spice has his Mommy back . Great pics, as always.

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 20, 2006)

I was really lucky, they were a match made in heaven from the start. I've missed having a bonded pair ever since Mocha and Spice were split up 2 and a half years ago.

As for Spice, he has a pouty face, LOL. It's funny, Mocha and Spice are half brothers and they look so different. Spice has a big babyish head while Mocha has a smaller head and it makes him look much more mature. I've never seen Spice so happy, he was all over me today whenI was out there. I love my baby boy!

Zoey is not happy with Mocha though, when ever I go near the hutch, Mocha forgets about her and runs to me. Zoey gets angry every time as if to say "hey! forget about her, what about me?!"


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 22, 2006)

Naturally I had the camera with me when I was outside with the bunnies today so I have some videos and a few pictures. I wanted to get some of Spice but it was so hot that I don't want to let him out to run in the sun right now.

A couple of play by play photos od Mocha grooming... or perhaps immitating Zoey's lop ears. 































Now for him playing with the bottle of ice...




Video Hosting - Upload Video - Video Sharing


And a lazy flop...




Video Hosting - Upload Video - Video Sharing

And Zoey's video...




Video Hosting - Upload Video - Video Sharing

And just because I found it so amusing at how big her head looks in this picture... :whistling


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 23, 2006)

awww. i love all the pics and vids. i am very envious of your brill captions. i can never get great pics and cations to go with them! :elephant:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 30, 2006)

OMG! You guys would not believe how much of a difference appearance can make! Yesterday I had my Senior Prom. Well after getting my hair all done and putting on my dress, I went out for a good night to the bunnies and none of them would even comenear me!:thud

I mean, I know I'm scary looking but come on!:foreheadsmack:

But I guess if half my friends didn't recognise me, I shouldn't have expected my rabbits too. onder:Maybe the hair spray smell was just too over powering, ha ha.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 1, 2006)

Oooohhh - could *we* see a pic ???

Jan


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jul 1, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> OMG! You guys would not believe how much of a difference appearance can make! Yesterday I had my Senior Prom. Well after getting my hair all done and putting on my dress, I went out for a good night to the bunnies and none of them would even comenear me!:thud
> 
> I mean, I know I'm scary looking but come on!:foreheadsmack:
> 
> But I guess if half my friends didn't recognise me, I shouldn't have expected my rabbits too. onder:Maybe the hair spray smell was just too over powering, ha ha.


 lol. 

im sure they will remember you once the hair spray has gone! :bunnydance:


----------



## BunnyLover (Jul 1, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> OMG! You guys would not believe how much of a difference appearance can make! Yesterday I had my Senior Prom. Well after getting my hair all done and putting on my dress, I went out for a good night to the bunnies and none of them would even comenear me!:thud
> 
> I mean, I know I'm scary looking but come on!:foreheadsmack:
> 
> But I guess if half my friends didn't recognise me, I shouldn't have expected my rabbits too. onder:Maybe the hair spray smell was just too over powering, ha ha.


 Oh that's really funny! They were probably like "Dowe know her?" I bet you looked beautiful. I loved the pictures of Zoey, Mocha, and Spice. What characters.

Lissa


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 1, 2006)

Well if you insist... but don't say I didn't warn you!












I wanted to take Mocha as my prom date, unfortunately I don't think they'd have allowed that.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2006)

You look beautiful. I love your dress. 

Oh to be so young again. LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## BunnyLover (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow! You look so pretty! I love the dress and your hair. I'm sure Mocha would have made the perfect Prom date. Doesn't every girl want their date to have huge ears, a twitching nose, and a fur coat? 

Lissa


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 1, 2006)

:shock2:Wow! You look amazing!!! 

I'm sure Mocha would have a great time, but Zoey might have been a tad jealous 

Jan


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jul 1, 2006)

*BunnyLover wrote: *


> Wow! You look so pretty! I love the dress and your hair. I'm sure Mocha would have made the perfect Prom date. Doesn't every girl want their date to have huge ears, a twitching nose, and a fur coat?
> 
> Lissa


 

lol

you look realy good in that beutiful dress! 

hope you had a great night! all that :bunnydance::elephant:must have made you very tired!! lol


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 1, 2006)

*hunnybunny63 wrote: *


> all that :bunnydance::elephant:must have made you very tired!! lol


 Nope! I didn't have an escort/date and my parents weren't there for the parent/grad dance and I never ogt asked to dance. So I went aorund visiting for most of the night, LOL. I got in at 3 am and couldn't fall asleep, I was not even close to tired. :?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2006)

What kind of guys were there that they didn't ask you to dance? 

Are they all blind?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 1, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> 1. Nope! I didn't have an escort/date





> 2. I never got asked to dance.





> 3. I got in at 3 am and couldn't fall asleep, I was not even close to tired. :?


 1. Our Graduating Class had to pair up as escorts. Mine had a boyfriend. :shock:

2. I was too shy to ask someone to dance. :shock::shock:

3. I stayed up all night at a bush party, then went to apply for a job the next morning. :shock::shock::shock:

MMB.... you look beautiful in the dress and curly hair. 

Rainbows! :bunny24


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 2, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> What kind of guys were there that they didn't ask you to dance?
> 
> Are they all blind?
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


 I'm the shy, smart type (AKA nerd) so that might explain it. 

As for te date, our school didn't care, I walked with my friend for the promanade (they put us on a jumbo-tron :shock. She had an escort so I was sort of left out most of the night, oh well, I hate dancing anyways!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jul 2, 2006)

awww im sure if you go to another dance thing you eill get asked to dance with someone!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 2, 2006)

You look great!! 

I can sit at my computer for weeks wearing white t's and sweat pants, and when I do have to go out and haul out the heels and contact lenses, my bunnies take off in the other direction! :biggrin 

Are they still getting everybody to pair up at proms? That's so stupid. Unless you've already hooked up (only the football players and the cheerleaders did that when I was in school), chances are you end up with somebodyyou're not very comfortable with (or vice versa)... instead of a blind date, a forced date. And if you see somebodyyou'd like to talk to or dance with,forget it, you have 'obligations'.

It's a party, you're supposed torelax, let your hair down (or curl it!) and have a good time!Circulate! :disgust: 

Glad you went! That's the spirit. Betcha you made an impression! :love:



sas and the bunnies:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: (who love me even without the right shoes)


----------

